# pool filter sand question



## ZivaD (Jan 26, 2013)

so i decided to use sand in my latest setup. I had my husband pick it up and when he came home i see what looks like gravel, not sand. its labeled as "aquaquartz". he went to a pool supply and specifically asked for pool filter sand, is this what its supposed to look like? i was really expecting, well, sand.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ZivaD (Jan 26, 2013)

in looking at the receipt it says 55-65mm ......what grain size do i need to be looking for for a nice sandy tank like i have seen pictured here?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cja313 (Oct 25, 2012)

ZivaD said:


> in looking at the receipt it says 55-65mm ......what grain size do i need to be looking for for a nice sandy tank like i have seen pictured here?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Aqua Quartz® 50lbs Pool Filter Sand (61308) - Pool Maintenance Equipment - Ace Hardware this I think is #20 (mm)...sounds like what you guys got is 3 times the size. its just a lil bigger than play sand but not as large as small gravel


----------



## ZivaD (Jan 26, 2013)

Well, we took that stuff back and I went to Home Depot and got some "all purpose" sand (they had no PFS in stock, have checked info on the manufacturer's website and read several posts by people who have used this specific product in aquariums, feel safe using it) and then found another hardware store that had PFS on the way home which was finer than the first stuff. I ended up buying some of each and I'm going to try it out today to see which I like the best, or maybe mix the two.
So, looks like sandwashing for me today - I can't wait!


----------



## Cja313 (Oct 25, 2012)

each half bucket of sand is gonna need to be rinsed about 20+ times....its a LOT of work and time consuming but sand is the best substrate IMO....


----------



## ZivaD (Jan 26, 2013)

Cja313 said:


> each half bucket of sand is gonna need to be rinsed about 20+ times....its a LOT of work and time consuming but sand is the best substrate IMO....


Yes - and is so much fun in below freezing temperatures :lol: I *could* have done it inside, but didn't want to put unneccessary amounts of water into the septic system and wasn't fond of the idea of the sand that washed out ending up stuck in our pipes, etc.


----------



## rexpepper651 (Dec 25, 2012)

Cja313 said:


> Aqua Quartz® 50lbs Pool Filter Sand (61308) - Pool Maintenance Equipment - Ace Hardware this I think is #20 (mm)...sounds like what you guys got is 3 times the size. its just a lil bigger than play sand but not as large as small gravel


this is the exact same sand i used in my tank. was very easy to clean and looks great. my plants are growing wel, in it also


----------



## Cja313 (Oct 25, 2012)

i did it in bout 45 degree weather and my hands were freezing by the end..i can only imagine trying to wash buckets of sand repeatidly now in this cold air!!!! Wouldnt be fun!


----------



## rexpepper651 (Dec 25, 2012)

Cja313 said:


> i did it in bout 45 degree weather and my hands were freezing by the end..i can only imagine trying to wash buckets of sand repeatidly now in this cold air!!!! Wouldnt be fun!


haha yeah i washed mine inside in our laundry tub. it was about -12f not counting wind chill lol


----------

